# new ringneck dove questions



## bapholial (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi I'm new here and I just got a male ringneck dove a couple hours ago. I have some questions

-how long do I have to leave him alone?
-when can I be by the cage to look and talk to him? And is it ok for two people to be around? Or would it be too much?
-I have a dog whos very obedient and nice with other animals. Would it be ok for her to be around the dove? (after a long time when he's comfortable)
-what's the best way to tame him?

He seems pretty comfy with humans already. He didnt fuss or move around at all when I picked him up out of the box he was in. Then in the cage he immediately started walking around it. He also let me pet him.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

There's no problem being around his cage if you are quiet and move around slowly, especially at first, while he is getting used to you. But normal talking, with someone else there, should be OK. Just avoid fast movements and loud noises, until your dove gets used to the normal "action" in your house. 

As for the dog, let him slowly get used to the dove. He will be curious at first but eventually the dog and dove will get used to each other. Don't even think of letting your dove out of the cage in front of your dog until your dove is very tame and knows you - and you are sure the dog will not attack him. Then gradually allow the dove to be out of the cage in the presence of your dog for a few minutes at a time, always under your strict supervision. You may never be able to really trust your dog around a loose dove but hopefully you can get the dog to where he is not "interested" too much in the dove. One thing I always do when my birds are loose in front of my 2 dogs: I don't react if the birds fly off me or go somewhere - I instead focus on my dogs - I say "Leave it" to the dogs in a firm voice to let them know I am watching *them* (and I know what they are thinking) _more than_ the birds! (if you instead chase the dove, the dog will chase it too, possibly injuring it).

For taming, I would do it in a room without the dog for now. Pick a small room for taming. The best way is to go slow on the taming. Work with your dove a few times a day for a short time, until he gets to know you and seems very relaxed. If your dove will perch on your hand by sliding it under him, you can slowly take him out of the cage that way. If he is frightened, then back off and just do something quiet like read or work on the computer next to the cage - try leaving the cage door open and see if he comes out on his own. I'd avoid petting or grabbing the dove. While many will tolerate petting, many doves don't really like it. Or they interpret it as sexual - like you want to mate with them. Note, in nature, birds don't pet or grab each other. It's better to have the dove perch on your finger or hand and resist petting it a lot, especially now in the beginning. Also, be patient about letting your dove walk around and explore a little - don't feel that he needs to be on your arm the whole time. Let him have free time to do what he wants (in the bird safe room) and let him come to you when he wants to. When a dove flies to you, on his own because he _wants_ to, then you are really getting somewhere!

To get the dove back in the cage, see if he will perch on your hand and allow you to return him to the cage. If not, try leaving the cage door open and see if he will go back in on his own. In the worst case, try slowly cornering your dove with the cage (with the cage's open door facing it) and he will probably go back in. My doves all know how to go back in their cages on their own so yours may learn that too.

It is *not* recommended to ever clip a dove's wings (trim wing feathers) like some people do with parrots. Doves cannot climb and they are completely vulnerable to being stepped on, chased by kids, attacked by dogs and cats, if they cannot fly. If you are gentle, most doves are very tamable without needing any wing-clipping.


----------

